# 8-year old girl raped and murdered



## Salvete (Jul 2, 2006)

Sofia Rodrigez-Urrutia-Shu



Her family members were just metres away, waiting for her to come out of the toilet. This is a senseless, horrific act. I cannot understand it. She was just eight. She had her whole life to look forward to. I feel disgusted with humanity today.


> In what police have described as an appalling atrocity against a vulnerable innocent girl, Dante Wyndham Arthurs, a 21-year-old part-time shop worker, was last night in custody after being charged with wilful murder, two counts of sexual penetration and deprivation of liberty.


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 2, 2006)

thank for reminding me why I hate being human.  MAN WHAT A WORLD WE LIVE IN.


----------



## Parell (Jul 2, 2006)

Just because there are horrible mosnters out there who would dare call themselves human dosn't mean humankind would sink so low.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2006)

humankind will eventually sink so low.

But yeah, this is terrible.

He should spend the rest of his days in prison, and be castrated.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Christ, that's horrible.


----------



## RockLee (Jul 2, 2006)

Humans are animals and we are varied. We have those that show why sentience is a good thing, and then there's those that make use question whether they deserve it at all.

Sofia Rodrigez-Urrutia-Shu, we are sorry. So sorry. Please accept our apologies, and may you find peace and a restored innocence. Please forgive us. We are so sorry.


----------



## John Fuuma (Jul 2, 2006)

Humans can do some prety disgusting things.  Did you hear about the pregnant woman who was murdered and the murderer cut the baby out of her? It's not just anyone who dose this. There are some people who are capeable of the worst. It's up to the rest of us to be angry about it, and catch the guy.
(Btw, have they yet?)


----------



## Fysh (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know what to say, this is just horrible.   The poor girl, and I feel bad for her brother that found her too...he must feel terrible.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2006)

Argh...it just pisses me off that people would go to such lengths to get little pleasure. Why did God create some of us with a gene that represented our ferocious animosity and with even the thought of getting something out of sodomizing a small child sexually..or in ANY other way as a matter of fact. It just fucking pisses me right to Hell that there are such people as p*d*p****, zoophile, etc. that create such a dangerous place for the parent's unprotected kids. Hell, even IF they're heavily guarded, those bastards all ways find a way to do any kind of harm to their precious life that they created, to know that their child was destroyed by such a creature with an icy heart and the need to feed off of children's pain and suffering...I just wish someone could do something about this and sentence every well-known p*d*p**** to instant death, because when they kill a child, they're killing the future of our all ready crumbling society. This has happened even before our parents, grandparents, etc and such were born, to know that this has been going on for such a period of time. Where there are children, it seems that there is all ways a predator on the loose..waiting...lurking..


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 2, 2006)

For every million good humans there's one sick fuck that turns out like this, I blame the schools and MTV.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2006)

John Fuuma said:
			
		

> Humans can do some prety disgusting things.  Did you hear about the pregnant woman who was murdered and the murderer cut the baby out of her? It's not just anyone who dose this. There are some people who are capeable of the worst. It's up to the rest of us to be angry about it, and catch the guy.
> (Btw, have they yet?)


Yes..and the devious man of which you talk of is Charles Manson and his cult. He made them kill the nearly birth-giving mothers and cut out the near-born fetuses..sickening people that make me want to kill them with my bare hands..


----------



## escamoh (Jul 2, 2006)

This is disgusting.

Someone should show that bastard the meaning of justice.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2006)

Believe me..though as it's hard as it sounds, there are even worse scum then pedophiles...eugh..I can't stand those kind of piles of shit


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

So sad. A cute little girl, RAPED, MURDERED, and left for dead in a public restroom. I have a sister, and I don't think I could go on living after finding her dead in a pubic restroom stall. The worst part is, the man was in there with the girl when he was looking for her. He HEARD the man. Humans can be so cruel. All we can do now is catch the man who did it, and hope that Sofia Rodrigez-Urrutia-Shu makes it to the afterlife safely.


----------



## Caile (Jul 2, 2006)

Man, I just want to go up to him and bitch slap him for doing that.

Bitch Slap No Jutsu x 50


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 2, 2006)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!

First it was an 11 year old.

Now 8, OMG who ever did it is just......


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> So sad. A cute little girl, RAPED, MURDERED, and left for dead in a public restroom. I have a sister, and I don't think I could go on living after finding her dead in a pubic restroom stall. The worst part is, the man was in there with the girl when he was looking for her. He HEARD the man. Humans can be so cruel. All we can do now is catch the man who did it, and hope that Sofia Rodrigez-Urrutia-Shu makes it to the afterlife safely.
> 
> EDIT: Don't flame me, but come on! Pedophiles aren't bad people. It's the things they do that are bad. Think about this on the pedophiles side: raped as a kid, has to live with a problem that they can't help, and will be judged if he tells anyone.


You're right..it's their actions, not by their label that make them evil. But still, he committed a VERY serious crime, and he should be punished by getting raped and almost being killed to know what it's like to be raped by some old man and you're a helpless little child who doesn't even UNDERSTAND the word "rape"


----------



## Jaga (Jul 2, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> For every million good humans there's one sick fuck that turns out like this, I blame the schools and MTV.



it is actually schools fault. all the good kids are exposed to 1 bad kid and all the good kids start giving out some bad vibes because of that


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2006)

Jaga said:
			
		

> it is actually schools fault. all the good kids are exposed to 1 bad kid and all the good kids start giving out some bad vibes because of that


I don't understand what you mean by that, by the bad vibes of the good kids? I'm sorry but that doesn't make any relevance to what is being talked about


----------



## Zodd (Jul 2, 2006)

Poor girl. Don't mean to be pessimistic, but hopefully there's enough therapy and drugs to cure her. The guy who did it should get life.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 2, 2006)

Zodd said:
			
		

> Poor girl. Don't mean to be pessimistic, but hopefully there's enough therapy and drugs to cure her. The guy who did it should get life.


Umm, she's dead zodd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 2, 2006)

shit happens alot, it's disgusting


----------



## Kent (Jul 3, 2006)

This is terrible. I hope she finds inner peace and can forgive. In this so called after-life.


----------



## Airgrinder (Jul 3, 2006)

Poor girl, feel really bad for her.


----------



## Leen (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sorry for mankind nowadays for making this world a pathetic place to live in. I do not hope to see anyone of you here turning into the ciriminal who raped her? Seriously, people need to be more humane when it comes to life. You might be able to take a chicken's life lightly and kill it whenever you want to just to fill your stomach but killing an innocent EIGHT years old kid doesn't make you any full. You are only making yourself full of sins and guilts. Why would people even entertain their killing instinct to please their sexual life instead of trying to control it?? Losers........


----------



## Salvete (Jul 3, 2006)

Negative Approach said:
			
		

> Humans can be so cruel. All we can do now is catch the man who did it


The man has been caught. I heard rapists, especially child rapists, are the most hated in prison. I hope he gets everything that's coming to him.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2006)

> Poor girl. Don't mean to be pessimistic, but hopefully there's enough therapy and drugs to cure her. The guy who did it should get life.



He killed her.

I don't really know what to say, like i feel like crying for it. It is truely disgusting, i want to actually see the person who did this thing. People say there shouldn't be a death penalty, if he is proven to have actually done that, what reason does he have to actually live.

He didn't ruin her life he ended it, what is worse is her last memories wouldn't have been happy she would have seen the face of the rapist that would have been her last experience, it gets to me.


----------



## Kaaspeer (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder what the hell is in those people's minds. 
I mean Pedos like children but when they say they love them it's no love because there's no love back.
Being a Pedo is a thing that can happen, same with homosexuality but that gives you absolutely no right to just grope and rape little children. People doing that to adult people is totally sick but doing it to a kid who doesn't have alot of memories is absolutely insane.

I hope he doesn't get the death sentance but just rot the rest of his life in prison. Ending it directly would be too easy, i hope he drops the soap alot.


----------



## Hef (Jul 3, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> I wonder what the hell is in those people's minds.
> I mean Pedos like children but when they say they love them it's no love because there's no love back.


I'm not actually defending a p*d*p****, but even if the object of your love doesn't love you back doesn't mean it wouldn't be love. 


> Being a Pedo is a thing that can happen, same with homosexuality but that gives you absolutely no right to just grope and rape little children. People doing that to adult people is totally sick but doing it to a *kid who doesn't have alot of memories is absolutely insane*.


Lol? Memories? That's a pretty funny reason.

But I agree, raping and killing little children is wrong, no matter how you look at it. I just don't get why some people react so strongly to this.


----------



## shady0008 (Jul 3, 2006)

Kaaspeer said:
			
		

> i hope he drops the soap alot.



LMAO

yeh that man is fuckin fucked in the head i hope he gets stabbed in prison over and over again


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 3, 2006)

Salvete said:
			
		

> Her family members were just metres away, waiting for her to come out of the toilet. This is a senseless, horrific act. I cannot understand it. She was just eight. She had her whole life to look forward to. I feel disgusted with humanity today.



i said in another thread how horrific it must have been being raped at 11 yrs old, but just 8?
people who do things like this dont deserve to be alive

there is absolutely no good that could ever come out of something like this, but at least she doesnt have to live with the trauma of being raped at 8 years old

what her family must feel right now, being only meters away and having their daughter raped and killed literally right in front of them


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

I say, CCTV camera's in the public restrooms , not in the actual toilet but the area around . But nooo all those stupid idiots are all "omg thats invasion of privacy"


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jul 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I say, CCTV camera's in the public restrooms , not in the actual toilet but the area around . But nooo all those stupid idiots are all "omg thats invasion of privacy"



well, that would be kind of akward though


----------



## Hef (Jul 3, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I say, CCTV camera's in the public restrooms , not in the actual toilet but the area around . But nooo all those stupid idiots are all "omg thats invasion of privacy"


Nah, it's ok. As long as you're not an 8-year-old girl living in Australia you'll be safe. 

But on a more serious note, I don't like that idea. As long as there won't be a wave of bathroom rapes I don't think that's a brilliant idea. It is after all an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 3, 2006)

DragonBlade7 said:
			
		

> well, that would be kind of akward though


Why? Its not like they are watching you take a shit or a piss  and then these things can be prevented/solved quickly.


----------



## chaoserver (Jul 3, 2006)

For those of you saying he should get a life, I'd say the opposite. He should lose his in the most painful manner, or be tortured until death comes naturally. I hope he gets caught or killed if he hasn't already, most people don't act on such urges so he is no exception.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 3, 2006)

Whoever did this to the poor girl needs to be castrated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2006)

What a waste of life. Why did he have to kill her? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 3, 2006)

When these types of things happen, I am glad there is a death penalty.


----------



## Valgrind (Jul 3, 2006)

cursemagician said:
			
		

> thank for reminding me why I hate being human.  MAN WHAT A WORLD WE LIVE IN.



Why, because you come from the same race that contains rapists or 8-year-old-girls?

Good going.


----------



## Mizumi (Jul 3, 2006)

DAMN!!
when i reed that i just feel that the whole world os going crazy that si just wierd its juts sicko persons that do that kind of stuffs lets seend them to the moon or something like that so they can kill each other instead


----------



## batanga (Jul 3, 2006)

This shit happens so often I?m not even really "disturbed" by this.


----------



## Lovewitches (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh gosh.... WHAT AN IDIOT!!!! 
 I can't believe some people, who would do such a thing.. killing is NOT a turn-on <.<"


----------



## Hef (Jul 3, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> This shit happens so often I?m not even really "disturbed" by this.


Exactly. Some reactions here just seem so over the top it's actually funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

well, some people are more innocent and naive hef, this kind of thing is revolting the first time u hear it, and just sad the 100th time.

But this is the reason why families gotta watch there kids, and especially daughters.  It's harder to raise a daughter bc there's more predators.  I also blame the family a little, they really shoulda watched that girl a little more.  this shit is unexpected but , should be planned for (?)


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

They waited outside the bathroom and looked for her after a few minutes. Short of waiting right out of her stall, what did they not do to protect her? It said in the article the only mistake she made was being in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

That is an amazingly stupid question. She's 8 years old and you think she's had sex before?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't mean to bash on the parents, but like the child was 8 when i was that age i guess my dad would have to go in with my dad, my sister with my mum or hold it in what ever, i just wouldn't go in on my own. 

Then again you don't really expect someone to target an 8 year old, i guess that is the reality of life there are sick people about. I seriously think he should be mentally tortured.

Or make his ass useful to people's well being, he killed someone he will now save many lives by becoming a lab rat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

r u guys flipping out, those are nasty things to say.  I happen to have 10 year old and 8 year old family members and can't bear to think they might encounter a predator like this.  Even though the odds are low....ugh....


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

And this is one of the big reasons I don't believe in the Christian God. No benevolent deity would allow shit like this to happen.

It's a horrible act, indeed, but it's good that she is dead in the sense that she doesn't have to live with the horror of being raped. I would want to be dead if that happened to me. Two counts of penetration... egh....

I hate humanity.


----------



## Kaiox (Jul 3, 2006)

This is sick. All I can say about this matter.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

So she died too?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

yes she died, damm mf , said that like 100 times already!!


----------



## shizuru (Jul 3, 2006)

thats is the sickest thing i have ever heard of that poor girl ...
all i can say is rest in peace and hopefully the family can find peace as well...


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

> yes she died, damm mf , said that like 100 times already!!


 sorry, so she did't get pregnate?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> sorry, so she did't get pregnate?


kaki, u forgot to take ur pills again


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't find them or my candy bar....... what the hell.....


----------



## Samuru (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't even start to begin what torture I have in mind for these guys.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

I would not hold the door for them if I ever saw them.....and I would spit right in front of them.......


----------



## Crowe (Jul 3, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> sorry, so she did't get pregnate?


Last chance before ban. Stop trying to be funny.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

Good point, but this may be personall. like the sister of some NF member.


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

My God, you're not funny. Nobody wants to hear your stupid comments, keep them to yourself. Can't you see this is a serious matter?


----------



## Jink (Jul 3, 2006)

Salvete said:
			
		

> I feel disgusted with humanity today.



Yeah because every human being in existance has raped a little girl at least once in their life.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel disgusted with humanity today.


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 3, 2006)

God.... that is so sick and twisted............


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

ehh, not trying to be funny, but i have a good 9/11 joke , since morbidity seems to be in at the moment...


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

You joke about 9/11?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

i didn't make the jokes, i just know them!


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jul 3, 2006)

It is really sad what men have become today....  

another thing, the boy was chasing him and then stopped?

i woulda chased him and kicked his nasty lil ass


----------



## Shinigami (Jul 3, 2006)

That is utterly discusting.  Why would anyone in there right mind want to molest an eight year old child!  Its outragouse!  If there were people who truely understand what justice are they would lock him up for 50 years and on the day that he was releaced they would give him the freakin electric chair because he doesnt deserve to be released and that little bit of freedom that he was looking for would be taken away in a few seconds just like he took the freedom from that little girl!  He should burn in the lowest part of hell for doing something like that!  He doesnt deserve another chance if anyone is thinkin that!  He should be removed from this world when he experiences anything close to freedom like she did!


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 3, 2006)

uP|iN|fLaM3z said:
			
		

> It is really sad what men have become today....
> 
> another thing, the boy was chasing him and then stopped?
> 
> i woulda chased him and kicked his nasty lil ass


I would've chased him down like the beast he is, tackled him, literally beat the shit out of him, and them drive a tire iron in his skull. that, in my theoretic terms, is what it's like to get raped as a small child


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

He didn't know exactly what happened in the bathroom and wanted to be with his sister. Plus, there's a good chance the man was stronger than him.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

Shinigami said:
			
		

> That is utterly discusting. Why would anyone in there right mind want to molest an eight year old child! Its outragouse! If there were people who truely understand what justice are they would lock him up for 50 years and on the day that he was releaced they would give him the freakin electric chair because he doesnt deserve to be released and that little bit of freedom that he was looking for would be taken away in a few seconds just like he took the freedom from that little girl! He should burn in the lowest part of hell for doing something like that! He doesnt deserve another chance if anyone is thinkin that! He should be removed from this world when he experiences anything close to freedom like she did!


It costs $41,000 a year to keep a prisoner in jail. Why the fuck should taxpayers have to spend $20,500,000 to keep him in jail for 50 years? I say just kill the fucker now. Don't waste the money of the people.


----------



## Parell (Jul 3, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> It costs $41,000 a year to keep a prisoner in jail.



Are you sure its that much?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

> since morbidity seems to be in at the moment...


 Not if pek catches you.....



> i woulda chased him and kicked his nasty lil ass


 Are you a runner? 



> I say just kill the fucker now. Don't waste the money of the people.


 Yea, I like the idea of vegance proxies that go and kill him like in freesia.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 3, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> He didn't know exactly what happened in the bathroom and wanted to be with his sister. Plus, there's a good chance the man was stronger than him.


Strength or no strength..I would've killed him


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jul 3, 2006)

Raigeki said:
			
		

> Strength or no strength..I would've killed him



HELL YA MAN ME TOO! 

i wouldnt give a shit if he was fucking 10 feet tall, i would frikkin bite him  if thats all i could do. Anything to make him die

its beat the shit outta of the rapist and ask questions later


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

Krillin said:
			
		

> Are you sure its that much?


Yep, read a book a week ago (a John Grisham lawyer book) that said that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

> It costs $41,000 a year to keep a prisoner in jail. Why the fuck should taxpayers have to spend $20,500,000 to keep him in jail for 50 years? I say just kill the fucker now. Don't waste the money of the people.



ok, i have a question then, if this guy who raped this girl had been raped himself in a much more horrible fashion, or numerous times , except not killed, and his brain and train of thought was just completely f'd up and from another world, would you still want to kill him on the spot?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

All the more reason to kill him I say...


----------



## yukiexsasuke (Jul 3, 2006)

What a pitty....
He's not worthy for the lower pits of hell....


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> ok, i have a question then, if this guy who raped this girl had been raped himself in a much more horrible fashion, or numerous times , except not killed, and his brain and train of thought was just completely f'd up and from another world, would you still want to kill him on the spot?


Yes, for 41,000 dollars a year we could feed a lot of fuckin' homeless people. and consider how many people are in jails. There would be no poverty if all the money spent housing criminals was given to the poor.

And if there were fewer poor people, there'd be fewer goddamn crimes. (I know that's a generalization, but it is in many ways true, a lot of crimes are commited by desperate homeless people. I bear them no grudge, but it's a correlation that must be noted.) Then there'd be less of a goddamn reason to spend all that much in the first place.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2006)

Good logic but it lacks waste.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 3, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Good logic but it lacks waste.


Why would it need waste?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

Becose it would need to be implemented by the US government....


----------



## pajamas (Jul 4, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Becose it would need to be implemented by the US government....


Ah.. that's true. Fucking capitalists.

My system's better. Small crimes -> massive fees (and I mean MASSIVE, like a thousand dollars for a stolen slice of ham.)
Big crimes -> instant death

all money that would go to prisons goes to the homeless/fixing up schools.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2006)

ur system = nnot that good


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

How about;  Small crimes -> free porn or nothing much... not too important. 
Big crimes -> Death set up within a week via proxies as in freesia.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2006)

freesia wtf is that


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

A manga based off legal assasinations for crimes through agencies...


----------



## Deviant (Jul 4, 2006)

That guy is not a human!! A beast, he is!


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright, let me speak for any other Noobs by saying THAT BAD MAN IS A _____ AND I WISH BAD THINGS UPON HIM I WOULD @#$%@# HIM AND THEN @#%@# HIM WITH A @#%#$.  Ok? Now, only add something if its constructive to some aspect of this convo...


----------



## Chas3265 (Jul 4, 2006)

to the rapist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2006)

ehh, i guess nobody was curious about the 9/11 jokes i knew...which are morbid!!!


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 4, 2006)

Chas3265 said:
			
		

> to the rapist!!!!!!!!!


I hope that a joke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2006)

sadly there's like a million jokes in this thread


----------



## wingsover (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, first of all, damn. As in, may God or whatever higher entity you believe in damn this guy to suffer as much as possible, both in this life and the next. I don't think there's any lower he could possibly go.

Secondly, that brother who found her? I foresee the kid needing massive therapy. And you know what, I'd be willing to bet that watching that mothatoucher (which may actually, in this case, be a completely accurate description, goddamn sicko) fry in an electric chair would be wonderful closure. Yet another reason for corporal punishment.

Third, no, pedophiles are not normal, it is not a lifestyle choice.


----------



## Sagaren (Jul 4, 2006)

>___< ... why did they do that to her


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jul 4, 2006)

That's the most terrible news I've heard all day. What's next?


----------



## Samuru (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah I might as well die myself..fucked up world


----------



## Kaki (Jul 4, 2006)

> That's the most terrible news I've heard all day. What's next?


 well, theres a ton of stuff going on but you don't care.......

Personally my feet are starting to feel better but I'm swamped with work....


----------



## pajamas (Jul 4, 2006)

wingsover said:
			
		

> Okay, first of all, damn. As in, may God or whatever higher entity you believe in damn this guy to suffer as much as possible, both in this life and the next. I don't think there's any lower he could possibly go.


What if you don't believe in anything? Hmmm?



> Third, no, pedophiles are not normal, it is not a lifestyle choice.


This makes no sense whatsoever. There are two possibilites: it's natural or it's a choice. You've just said it's neither. So what the fuck is it?!?!

It's natural, just like being gay. People are sexually attracted to different age groups/genders. That's the way it is. Sexuality is NOT (no matter what republicans may say) a "lifestyle choice." (Being bisexual I know for a fact I did not damn well choose to be that way.)


----------



## Kuribo (Jul 4, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> Ah.. that's true. Fucking capitalists.
> 
> My system's better. Small crimes -> massive fees (and I mean MASSIVE, like a thousand dollars for a stolen slice of ham.)
> Big crimes -> instant death
> ...


I was going to call you an idiot, but I noticed you were 14 so you can't really help being this naive.



			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> It's natural, just like being gay. People are sexually attracted to different age groups/genders. That's the way it is. Sexuality is NOT (no matter what republicans may say) a "lifestyle choice." (Being bisexual I know for a fact I did not damn well choose to be that way.)


This however I agree with. It's not being a pedo that should be punished, it's acting on it that should be. But yeah, this guy should still rot in jail.

So yeah, that guy will do how much time? Probably like thirty years for rape + murder + taking into account that she was eight.
Thirty years is fine in my oppinion, by the time he gets out he'll be ready for retirement, so he's missed about half his entire life.

Death penalty would be stupid obviously. Death is always the easy way out. When you're dead you feel nothing, you won't even realize you've been punished. The only people who would be punished would be his family/friends (assuming people like that have friends). Some people seem to think death is the worst that could happen to you. If that's the case, why is it that SO many people attempt suicides in prisons? Apparently life in prison is worse than being dead. I'd gladly pay taxes for that. 

Also: my condolences to the family. I can't even imagine how hard it must be to lose your eight year old daughter like this.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 5, 2006)

Kuribo said:
			
		

> I was going to call you an idiot, but I noticed you were 14 so you can't really help being this naive.
> 
> This however I agree with. It's not being a pedo that should be punished, it's acting on it that should be. But yeah, this guy should still rot in jail.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know that there are things far worse than death. So many things in life are worse than death. But my point is merely that: There are far better things that tax money can be used on than making criminals feel bad.

I have no pity for criminals, I have a lot of pity for the homeless. I feel disgusted that I live in a society that allows people to be homeless and live in poverty. I'm not an idiot for having a different point of view than you do. I don't care what's the easy way out, I don't care about punishment. I want them to be fucking gone, and out of the lives of anyone they could potentially harm. If every violent criminal was killed on the spot with no questions asked you could be sure that there'd be fewer crimes. (Though they should still get a trial, to make sure the right man is having his head blown off.)

Fuck punishment, the deed is done, and no matter what happens it won't change that fact. Instant death would cause other criminals to think twice (especially if it was done in some disgusting and painful way, like having the organs pulled out one by one until they died) and thus save lives in the future. Jail obviously doesn't scare anyone, look how fucking full the jails are!

Homeless people need our money, criminals neither need nor deserve it. Sure people could give to charity, but it's obvious that that's not enough. Not enough people are giving, but everyone gives taxes.

Reading John Grisham's _The Street Lawyer_ changed my perspective on this issue (because I didn't know just how bad homelessness was, I live in a small state and don't see a lot of poverty, I knew it was a problem, but not as large of one as it is). Millions of people are out there, and they need our money.

$41,000 is more than double the legal income that's considered poverty. If we gave that 41 thousand a year to every homeless person, there would be no goddamn poverty. Everyone would relatively well off (considering how they had been beforehand).

(Anyone who's in poverty but isn't homeless should also be given taxes, to get themselves out of poverty for long enough to be self-sustaining).

Don't call me an idiot. I know what I'm talking about. I just don't see eye to eye with you.

Edit: I just realized how long this is... I apologize.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 5, 2006)

avraell said:
			
		

> You were just worrying about the homeless that could be fed. Get those poor folks that steal *food,* not money for drugs and selfish purposes, and charge them enough to guarantee they can't pay and get locked up! Oh wait, they can't get locked up, it wastes money that could go to feed them, shoot the motherfuckers. Get your shit straight kiddo.


SMALL crimes. Shoot the motherfuckers who commit BIG crimes.

If they're homeless they'll get the money to pay off the fines for stealing stuff. Thus, even if they commited a [small] crime in their past it's not too bad. Chances are they haven't commited enough small crimes to drive them into poverty again.

If they commited a big crime, they're dead. Which is a tragedy but a neccesity as they did something rather that needed them kept permanently off the streets.


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats horrible news. She was so young too.


----------



## Suu (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, being in Australia, it was all over the news.

It simply horrified me when I watched the reporting of it, and I couldn't believe that anybody would be capable of committing such an atrocity. My heart really does go out to her friends and family members.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

cute girl, I can see why the Rapper took his time Playing "doctor".


then again all rape threads Prove to be attention seeking whore's(which appers to be working) dude's in the slamer no harm done, let him out in about 7 years (please note this is how the american Justice system thinkz.)


it is a shame. . . but yah so are the Other Billions of 5 year old's whom were Introduced to Beastilaity.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 5, 2006)

man this makes me really sad... poor girl.  my gosh poor older brother.  man my prayers will be with their family.  geeze i'm not letting my younger cousins go to the bathroom by themselves anymore.


----------



## XShAdOwX (Jul 5, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> well, theres a ton of stuff going on but you don't care.......
> 
> Personally my feet are starting to feel better but I'm swamped with work....


I care about some of the things that happen.

um.....good luck at work??


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats messed up. These are the times that you wonder why we live in such a hateful world? I couldnt go through something like that.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 5, 2006)

There's a very good chance that quite a number of people who have posted in here are overexaggerating their horror, just to avoid looking like a apathetic monster.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

Hot Boring Fetish Action said:
			
		

> There's a very good chance that quite a number of people who have posted in here are overexaggerating their horror, just to avoid looking like a apathetic monster.


 
   it's awsome to see more people are thinking like me.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 5, 2006)

I live in South Africa...child rape doesn't even get on the news anymore because it's so common...

Every time I walk to the local mall, I stand a very real chance of getting raped.

So I'm desensitized. It's not a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2006)

You need one of those new anti-rape insertables.

Remember that? It has spikes in it, or something.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, those things are proudly South African.

But what about 'that time of the month'? Think of all the fun situations THAT'll cause!


----------



## batanga (Jul 5, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> You need one of those new anti-rape insertables.
> 
> Remember that? It has spikes in it, or something.


Yea, anti-rape condoms for women, if you stick your penis in, the small, sharp hooks in the condom will grab a hold of the penis when he pulls out.

Must be painful.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

these "puppy's" are gonna hurt Both sex's. .  .


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 5, 2006)

It would make for a very bad masturbatory experience.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2006)

Why did they make one for men? That's just wrong.


----------



## Snufkin (Jul 5, 2006)

ouch, yeh this world is pretty fucked up in some aspects, but youve gotta remember theres so much good, etc etc, but yeh that guys sick in the head.


----------



## EXhack (Jul 5, 2006)

Anti-Rape for men? A device like that would be a grapling hook at the end of an eight inch bungee cable. This = More Rape.


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

Grb2HAck said:
			
		

> Anti-Rape for men? A device like that would be a grapling hook at the end of an eight inch bungee cable. This = More Rape.


this also means less walk to the bathroom.


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jul 5, 2006)

Compared to a 5 year old that got raped about 3 years ago(in Malaysia), Im not really perturbed by this news.
Rape incidents will never end,sadly...


----------



## pajamas (Jul 5, 2006)

avraell said:
			
		

> 1. Felons are wrongfully convicted quite often, many have been proven innocent due to DNA eviedence *decardes* later. This is the reason behind holding people in prison instead of exectuion.
> 
> 2. A homeless person will be *very* hard pressed to scrape together a grand(the amount you suggested for small crimes). Re-read my above post and my arguement will become even more eviedent when considering this fact.
> 
> 3. Don't call it a tragedy, some people deserve to die. You are trying to be nice and a complete asshole at the same time there, try to stick to one, your arguement will come off better.


1. I know, but I don't care about human life at all (unless they're suffering, if people are well off, they can die (I have a fucked up viewpoint, I know)), so they can kill both the wrongfully convicted, and once they find the real killer, kill him too. Also, forensics and the like are becoming more and more advanced each year. Ten years ago we didn't have near the technology we have now. Now and in the future it would be far easier to get the real guy the first time around.

2. Did you read my end of the arguement? Obviously not. I stated already how the homeless would pay for it. They're being payed through taxes 41,000 dollars a year. And they use some of THAT money to pay off debts to the government for anytime they may have fucked up (small time).

3. I don't think any death is a tragedy. But I feel sorry for homeless people who get killed, especially if they were pulling themselves up. Thus it's a tragedy to me. That's the kind of death I was reffering to in that post. Homeless death.

I'm not trying to come across as anything, this is the way I am. =P

I hate normal (means) people. I want them dead.
I pity homeless people. I want to help them and make them normal (means) people.

And yes, once they're of normal means I'll hate them too.

But they'll have better lives.

I want everyone to have a good life. I don't want there to be any poor people, it's depressing that there are.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2006)

> 1. I know, but I don't care about human life at all (unless they're suffering, if people are well off, they can die (I have a fucked up viewpoint, I know)), so they can kill both the wrongfully convicted, and once they find the real killer, kill him too. Also, forensics and the like are becoming more and more advanced each year. Ten years ago we didn't have near the technology we have now. Now and in the future it would be far easier to get the real guy the first time around.



this is really fucked up, u mean to tell me u think u never had a family member in jail, or u won't go to jail someday?  newsflash: almost everybody in the US has been to jail at somepoint ( i exaggerate, but it's an extraordinary amount, higher than ever).

On top of that, that 41,000 you say we save , what makes you think this money will be used responsibly by the govt?  Who's to say it won't just be pocketed or smoked by corrupt officials, or used in a war 60% of the people disagree with?  

You are quite juvenile, go rethink ur theories and come back in a year if u matured.


----------



## Ayumi_Higurashi (Jul 5, 2006)

That's horrible. And she's so young.

I heard a story similar to yours. This girl was 8-years-old and she went biking with her 9-year-old friend around the block and her dad followed her then raped and murdered them both. So sad.


----------



## C?k (Jul 5, 2006)

Wasnt there a thread about the same thing was that a9 year old girl killed and raped?


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 5, 2006)

A toast to the sick-o, the girl Problaby lost her Verginity at 4. -_-


----------



## Moses (Jul 6, 2006)

Salvete said:
			
		

> Sofia Rodrigez-Urrutia-Shu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awfull, this person deserves to be painfully torured, until death by old age. This is one of the reasons _*I hate humanity.*_


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm begigng to think many of you whom say that Rap-artist is evil have done worse, really this isn't the first time something like this Happend in the past 10 minutes. . .


----------



## Rikudou (Jul 6, 2006)

Pedofile's have a sickness and there is a cure. yes, it's called castrating...
There I said it. They should be castrated and sent to jail to be cellmates with a big black man name "Bubba".


----------



## Azure-kun (Jul 6, 2006)

hokagenaruto3 said:
			
		

> Pedofile's have a sickness and there is a cure. yes, it's called castrating...
> There I said it. They should be castrated and sent to jail to be cellmates with a big black man name "Bubba".


 
 so you want the a rapist to be *WORSE* then what he was 7 yearz ago.

   Right-0 swine, Right-0


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

quite sick

<.<


----------



## Sharinghan (Jul 6, 2006)

Im disgusted that someone would do that to an 8 year-old thats horrible, assholes.(pardon my language)


----------



## louise123 (Jul 7, 2006)

Awwww  I don't mind reading/hearing stories about people doing horrible things, but to show a picture of the victim....that totally makes me sad


----------



## Chazwind (Jul 7, 2006)

man feel sorry for her parents. There probably going nuts about it.


----------



## notcomawhite (Jul 11, 2006)

eh rape is a sad thing poor girl =/


----------



## Yoofie (Jul 12, 2006)

Sheesh, yet another reason for me not to go into a public restroom.

But seriously, I hope that man is given the death sentance.
Thet little girl had her whole life ahead of her, and he ended it at the age of eight.
How sad society is today. So very sad... D:


----------



## Shikatama (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind of monster would do that to a kid? I mean come on she was only 8. The worst part was that the parents where only  out side the door to the washroom.


----------



## Tranquil Waters (Aug 22, 2006)

...That is just sad.  I mean, really sad...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 22, 2006)

this humanit has always been this bad, hell jesus was this bad...what kind of fucktard would willingly kill millions and have them burn for all eternity, a human that's who, a fucked up human...but anywho, life keeps on turning, all i know is id hate to be the 14 year old brother.


----------



## Flapjack (Aug 22, 2006)

Was she hot?


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 22, 2006)

> Was she hot?




Dude an 8-Year old...nasty


----------



## shinjuu (Aug 22, 2006)

Its beyond doubt that this is very sick. But I keep reading how "humanity could sink this low etc." Well to remind you just 500 years ago when country's still conquered other countries and burned housed down etc all man were killed and most or all woman were raped. Wouldn't be suprised if it were children aswell. There are still alot of freaks out there but the press just makes it seem that were are a race of savages. WIch really is making me sick cause its just a twisted and wrong view of how we are compared to 500/1000/2000 years ago. We DID actually improve so stop complaining about how low we've gone already.


----------



## Scud (Aug 22, 2006)

I've heard of younger girls being raped, but that doesn't make it any less fucked up. You really have to be a sick bastard to even think of doing something like that.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 22, 2006)

Crimes like this should call for cruel and unusual public executions. Let them die a terrible terrible and humiliating death.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 22, 2006)

This kind of stuff will always happen in the United States, we are given too much prehand freedom, after we do the crimes we get the punishment, but we should do something prehand to prevent people having the possible FREEDOM, call it whatever, to do these crimes. It was FREEDOM that let that @$$ doing what he did.


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 22, 2006)

Omg... I almost cried while reading the news
She was such a cute girl
I really feel pity for her... how will her family react? And what about her dreams?
The men who did it should all burn in hell!


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh great... Now I'm really pissed.

Like a said in another thread...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cut the bastards dick off and throw him in a dirty jail cell for the rest of his life!


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 22, 2006)

I feel so bad for her. T-T

god. people can be so digusting and cruel.


----------



## Arroniro Arleri (Aug 22, 2006)

This type of shit really pisses me off.


----------



## B (Aug 23, 2006)

Poor child.  RIP.

Stupid sick bastards. XC


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Aug 23, 2006)

I cannot believe the things that happen in this world


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 23, 2006)

I think the guy who did that is a drug addict?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 23, 2006)

Did I post in here before?

Too many rape cases. ><

But 8 year old...GodDamn.  Death to the Culprit.


----------



## Pyocora Analog III (Aug 24, 2006)

I live in Michigan and there was a case not too long ago about a guy who raped a 2-year-old. How f***ed up is this world?! Ugh. And the courts still let these sickos roam the streets. All of them need to be shot/hanged/burned alive/strangled/crushed/sliced in half....I would say more, but I'm too pissed


----------



## Qrambo (Aug 24, 2006)

It's really f***kd and it never end either here in sweden we had a person who got raped in front of 30 ppl and no one did anything and my friend has a four year old neighbour that got raped by an older man. And the worst thing is that were only 9 million ppl in sweden and ppl gets raiped daily. And the "experts" (the goverment) dosn't seem to c it like a Global problem when did huamanity stop were the contries stop.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 24, 2006)

Torture him until he dies from the pain caused by 1000 men rapin him in the shower and the Hannibal Lecter torture he deserves so much...


----------



## Danchou (Aug 25, 2006)

What a sick bastard. The guy that did that should be served every bit of anguish he caused.

One moment you see the girl smiling on the picture only to discover what happened to her. What a world this is coming to.

edit: This is him.


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Aug 25, 2006)

He looks like a common bullyier. I'll avoid keeping my lunch near him.

Own3d + jail3d.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that seriously the kid, he doesn't look like a bullier he looks like the sort that would get his ass kicked blame the world yada yada yada.

Anytime I think of the issue or reminded of it, I feel to kill that person.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that him? He doesn't look like a 'bad guy' tho  Bah,that's just the outside,but inside he's a psycho 

He should die!!!  I feel saddened for that innocent little girl


----------



## hao_asakura (Aug 25, 2006)

this was happened in melbourne, right? yeah i heard about this...is it true that the guy still has blood relationships with the girl? or probably its my mistake...


----------



## Yondy (Aug 25, 2006)

This is just.. disgusting. =|


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 25, 2006)

This is bad,very bad. But still the girl shouldnt have went to the bathroom alone(her mother or someone should have went with her).


----------



## chubby (Aug 25, 2006)

that's horrible. I don't know what else to say about it


----------



## Shunsuii (Aug 25, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> Torture him until he dies from the pain caused by 1000 men rapin him in the shower and the Hannibal Lecter torture he deserves so much...



I agree, they should execute him by:
Taking him to a reallllllllllllllllly bad jailhouse, then when its shower time, make him drop the soap then have bend down to reach for it, then let the Latinos do the job.


----------



## berserking_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

It's amazing that some people can do such f****ed things like that and some don't even feel sorry they did it.


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (Aug 25, 2006)

What's so fucking attractive about a 8 year old little girl?


----------



## Lakira (Aug 25, 2006)

*Ahhh!*

 I was goin' to write a thread about this TODAY!  Salvete you stole my story.  and this story show what a confused country we live in!


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 26, 2006)

wtf. I dont understand why someone would rape a kid. They dont have boobs...they dont have like experience? They have nothing sexually attractive and yet ppl find a way to feel the need to rape them o.o. Now that is fucked.


----------



## Kayo (Aug 26, 2006)

This is just sick, don't know how the hell someone gets turned on by a little child. Raping her wasnt enough, he even had to kill her to be satisfied. Disgusting.


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 26, 2006)

I guess he thought what he did to her was to horrible for her to live with so he killed her.......stupid rapists -_-


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 26, 2006)

That's Gross!


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Really Gross!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~ShuriKEN~ (Aug 26, 2006)

But girls, Keep your guards on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 26, 2006)

monkbunk what the fuck. Your gonna get banned so you better stop.


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 27, 2006)

monkbunk, when u get insted of spamming, why not do something Constructive with your wastful self, like keep Most of your thoughts in One post...

  On topic: I wanna give this man a Punishment, However I would happen to fall over into Being sexist. I know pedephilia is Wrong & all but the fact that no one even dares to Add Onto the report that The Girl will be okay sickness me to the core.....


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't understand you post acid. You know the girl died right?


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

How can she be ok? The rapist killed her. Maybe you mean she is in a better world now.


----------



## Glaciale (Aug 27, 2006)

fucking sick


----------



## .XxXitachiXxX (Aug 27, 2006)

they should hire letherface to the law and bring
people like this guy into a corn field and give him 30 seconds to run lol ^,^


----------



## Azure-kun (Aug 27, 2006)

Sophomore said:
			
		

> I don't understand you post acid. You know the girl died right?


 
  I'm perfectlly aware of that, but I was speaking of More "enlighting" cases of this "rape" we speak of, I Purposly, there's been Multiple cases in which the victim is still well alive, however no one In the media dares to report her Progress. 

  as for this cases, I can only Hope that there's a god out there Granting her Pity....


----------



## Itakuu (Aug 27, 2006)

well i personnally dont remember who got rape when. And not being insensitive but its not really important. Like seeing in the news oh that girl who got raped is well now. Thank god for her but i wouldnt really care. Like i mean if i got raped i wouldnt want to be all over the news too you know.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Aug 27, 2006)

What the hell, that's horrible. In a fucking mall?!?!?


----------



## Maniac Killer (Aug 27, 2006)

Reminds me that I ever have a little girl......I'd let carry a tazer.....


"Aim for his testicles, honey!"


----------



## Xell (Aug 27, 2006)

What is this world coming to..


----------



## Yosha (Aug 27, 2006)

This world has turned into a sick place.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh, my gawd.....

That twisted freak! 
How could he?!?!?

Why did he MURDER her??
The raping was horrible enough!
I HATE HUMAN BEINGS....
From now on, s** should be banned forever!
And male-reproductive organs should be removed.
And babies should be created by putting together a... Yeah.
Science.

Still, what a HORRIBLE THING! 
Nasty nasty nasty!
EVIL EVIL EVIL!


----------



## guiltyspark7750 (Aug 27, 2006)

its one thing to say, shoot and kill, another to go through the trauma of rape and then to die. so young she must have experienced one of the greatest fears for anyone. I hope she will be at peace.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 27, 2006)

At peace?!?
She better kill that guy right now!
Then she'll be at peace.
You know, she'll be a spirit....
And haunt the guy.
Hopefully, he'll be found dead.

I'm not trying to joke around, but I suck at explaining.
This is not meant to be funny.
Poor girl. ;____;


----------



## Lakira (Sep 4, 2006)

WHY!WHY,WHY,WHY,WHY,WHY.[Smashing the keyboard] She had a life to look forward to. She probley wanted to a Ice princess, or something. Fuck! He could have just rape her


----------



## Misa (Sep 4, 2006)

This is why you have to enjoy every minute of your life.

Poor girl seruiosly,I mean he didnt have to kill her or did he killed her while raping her 0_o


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 4, 2006)

This article really upsets me. How can you be so psycho enough to do something so sick? The world is becoming a sick place to live in. Hopefully things will eventually calm down.

Matt


----------



## TheSilentype (Sep 4, 2006)

wow thats some sick stuff


----------



## Lock Ree (Sep 7, 2006)

Things like this are why I'm in therapy for attempted suicide.
I fuckin HATE people like this!


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 7, 2006)

At the very end of the article was yet another reminder of how this world is full of crazy fucks.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 7, 2006)

Some crazy and sick people in this world...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2006)

> Things like this are why I'm in therapy for attempted suicide.


 For real? You an hero? hmm

btw this is sick and wrong.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2006)

How disgusting and sad especially since the family knew she was close by.


----------



## Azure-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

....I'm laughing so hard right now....I don't think I shouldn't but there are atleast millions apon millions of story's like this one. it's funny in a sick, heartless way I supose.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2006)

A quick death is too merciful for the perpetrator.

A torturous death far more appropiate and deserving.


----------



## WDT (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG...disgusting and depressing...reminds me of one thing that happened here a while a go...a handicapped boy who was tortured and sexually abused by his mom and her boyfriend, and then murdered. It was so f*cking sad and made me feel really sick.
What the f*ck is the matter with people?!! What are we supposed to do to stop this damn madness?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2006)

A serious deterrence.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 17, 2006)

What a complete idiot O_o


----------



## thedisturbedone (Dec 17, 2006)

Where did the world go wrong that it had to end up like this?


----------



## Char-Aznable (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya know the worlds messed up when things like this don't even phase you.


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 18, 2006)

love how all these people posting here are all like "OMG" and "WTF is wrong with this world". There is nothing wrong with this world. There is only something wrong with you to think that this world is perfect or every will be. And those people who post here, except for the couple exceptions, you don't give a fck just like me. And for those few exception: stay home and keeps away from the news. Heh...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2006)

> love how all these people posting here are all like "OMG" and "WTF is wrong with this world". There is nothing wrong with this world. There is only something wrong with you to think that this world is perfect or every will be.



Understandable, but people still react and respond, nonetheless.



> And those people who post here, except for the couple exceptions, you don't give a fck just like me.



How would you feel if it was your loved one who was the victim?



> And for those few exception: stay home and keeps away from the news. Heh...



No man is an island.


----------



## kataimiko (Dec 18, 2006)

now I understand why my mother refused to leave my side when I was young.


----------



## Red (Dec 18, 2006)

this justifies my paranoia.


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone who is an asshole enough to not feel sorry for this poor little girl needs to fucking die.. its a kid.. an innocent kid.. sure i dont give a shit about adults.. but when kids get hurt i get pissed..

Yes this world is sick when people say they feel no sympathy for a situation like this.. 

And let it be known.. If i ever heard anyone laugh about somthing like this in person.. i would personally kick the living shit outa you.

If your are going to talk shit about an 8 year old girl.. at least be a fucking man and leave your picture so i can hunt your ass down and monkey stomp ya.

I care.. and i would beat the piss outa anyone in this forum for that little girls sake.. and withought even knowing her would gladly give my life so she could live. Because Im a man of honor.. some of you punks may not know what that is yet.. but hopefully you will someday.

Neg rep me i dont fucking care.. but dont you dare try to sound cool by talking bad about an 8 year old girl..

Yes there are some sick fucks on this earth.. but i would gladly fight them all so i could show them what a real monster is.

damn this thread burned me up... im out.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

haha I'm not interesting that news... who cares


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Hans Günsche said:


> haha I'm not interesting that news... who cares




Typical forum tough guy, Hey kid.. if i meet you in person.. you would shit your pants, dont try to sound tough on forums just because you know no one will do anything about it.

Post your name.. your adress and your picture here if you feel like sounding tough.

You do that and i will match it.. i will meet you and we will fight.. i dont care if i have to drive a thousand miles.. if you got balls enough on the forums to talk like that.. then you shouldent have a problem saying that in front of me in real life right?

And if anyone else wants to say somthing bad about that girl. you can leave your pics and info to.  

I know i may not be able to do much.. and i may only be on a forum.. but that girl deserves to have someone sticking up for her.. and anyone who talks shit better pray to god they dont live within 4 hours of where i do.. because i WILL COME FOR YA


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 18, 2006)

I've got used to shit like this. nothing you can do, really


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm a little shocked that people are shocked about this. This isn't the first time that an innocent has been raped and murdered, and I thoroughly doubt it will be the last.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Anyone who is an asshole enough to not feel sorry for this poor little girl needs to fucking die.. its a kid.. an innocent kid.. sure i dont give a shit about adults.. but when kids get hurt i get pissed..
> 
> Yes this world is sick when people say they feel no sympathy for a situation like this..
> 
> ...



right on, people need to realize when this happens it ain't a damn joke. I can't see how people can be so heartless after looking at the actual picture of the girl and say they don't give a shit. it honestly makes me sick.


----------



## Lovewitches (Dec 18, 2006)

>__>; damn person who did this. Seriously, sometimes this world is completely fucked up.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Post your name.. your adress and your picture here if you feel like sounding tough.



*Spoiler*: _My Name_ 



Kurt Schultheiss





*Spoiler*: _My Adress_ 



Untermainanlage 1. 60329 Frankfurt, Germany





in Middle is me.



> You do that and i will match it.. i will meet you and we will fight.. i dont care if i have to drive a thousand miles.. if you got balls enough on the forums to talk like that.. then you shouldent have a problem saying that in front of me in real life right?



I ROFLED! u will fight me? that's hilarious



> And if anyone else wants to say somthing bad about that girl. you can leave your pics and info to.



hahaha such hero



> I know i may not be able to do much.. and i may only be on a forum.. but that girl deserves to have someone sticking up for her.. and anyone who talks shit better pray to god they dont live within 4 hours of where i do.. because i WILL COME FOR YA


I see, ru serious on internet


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 18, 2006)

lovewitches said:


> >__>; damn person who did this. Seriously, sometimes this world is completely fucked up.



... Sometimes?


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Mortalis said:


> I'm a little shocked that people are shocked about this. This isn't the first time that an innocent has been raped and murdered, and I thoroughly doubt it will be the last.



I cannot put words to the anger im feeling right now.... Its honestly gotten me to the point that right after this im gonna go run a couple miles and its like 1am here..

Mortalis.. i honestly dont know how old you are. but you call yourself an anime fan? Yet you have not taken any of the lessons anime stories have taught you and applied them? They may be fantisy.. but the attitude and morals they can teach are very real.

I didnt need anime to tell me that no matter how many times it happens. Every persons life is significant. but you may.

Your attitude is the same "lie down and die" that is killing this country. Its also known as "coward"

Just because it happens dosent give you the right to ignore it.. as a man you have to stand up and even if its only expressing your sympathies... its your duty as a man.. 

I have fought in cage fights, street fights, 

and i have also played a ton of organized sports... 

I have had many personal struggles in life. And i have lost some people very close to me. Im sure you all have.. But in my life i have learned what is truly important. 

But standing there and saying your unafected by this is just wrong. saying you cannot change it is just wrong. 

only cowards say those words.. Im not a coward.

I will gladly sit here and defend that little girl.. and i would do the same with my fists in real life... most the people that came to this forum and said the terrible things that they said about that little girl.. would never have the balls to say it in front of a group of people in real life....

But i swear to god on my eternal soul i would say what i felt.. 

To sit there and say your not supprised, or you dont care, and worst of all that its funny.... thats just wrong... and cowardly... and for that little girls sake i must defend her.

And if you guys that said the quotes that i am refering to take offence to what im saying about you.... please do.. Just know in person.. that a guy like me.. would be smashing your bloody face into the pavement for saying that in real life..  and there are people like myself all over.

Im not some punk kid like youself.. I am a man, a firefighter, a competitor, and a warrior..... And i mean every word i say. wether it be on this forum or right in front of your face.

you had better believe that shit.


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Hans Günsche said:


> *Spoiler*: _My Name_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






(Hans if you want my name again.. just ask and i will give it to ya.)

I have a cage fighting record of 5 wins 0 losses.. all had been knockouts.

Like i said im a firefighter.. and i will kick your ass.. and my picture.... unlike yours is real fuckhead.

So who is bying the plane tickets?


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 18, 2006)

How can you claim moral superiority over others when you threathen people with violence? Just what good would happen if you kicked the living shit of someone who doesnt have any connection to the case at all? You really believe that this will make any difference? Sorry pal, but if you think that you can turn people around just by beating the crap out of them you are seriously naive. Real life isnt like Naruto.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

you are such funny person,



> I have a cage fighting record of 5 wins 0 losses.. all had been knockouts.


thats kinda show-off, no interesting.



> Like i said im a firefighter.. and i will kick your ass..


hahaha I see such hero, you protect your litte cute princess



> So who is bying the plane tickets?


go buy yourself


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Please dont assume to talk to me like im some kid....  I know it wouldent do any good.. but i love to fight.. and one less sick fuck is one less sick fuck...

Like i said.. who is buying the plane tickets?

but regardless of the fact that i can do anything or not.. i still have to defend her here on these forums.. 

I dont care if you make fun of me.. i dont care if you say that im being "naruto".. i dont care.. i will just defend her here.. no matter what.. Because i just have to.. thats all there is to it.

and hans... im not laughing.. im not a funny person... you laugh but im serious... if you and i ever really did end up meeting.. i would beat you till my knuckles bled... i know we prolly wont ever meet.. but hey.. i can dream cant i?


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> I cannot put words to the anger im feeling right now.... Its honestly gotten me to the point that right after this im gonna go run a couple miles and its like 1am here..
> 
> Mortalis.. i honestly dont know how old you are. but you call yourself an anime fan? Yet you have not taken any of the lessons anime stories have taught you and applied them? They may be fantisy.. but the attitude and morals they can teach are very real.
> 
> ...



Do not put words in my mouth, fool. Just because I stated that people shouldn't be so shocked, it does not mean that I feel no pity for this child. 

Are you honestly going to tell me that this is the first time in your entire life you have ever seen something bad?

Regardless, I take content in the fact that her attacker will suffer immensely before death - mentally at the least - before suffering an eternity of hellfire.

If you're so angry, go for that run then - or go avenge her death, your decision.

But realise this, real life is not like anime (usually). And I am not some "punk kid". Unlike some people I posted my actual age.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Like i said.. who is buying the plane tickets?


why don't you? for that poor little girl's sake?


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Please dont assume to talk to me like im some kid....  I know it wouldent do any good.. but i love to fight.. and one less sick fuck is one less sick fuck...
> 
> Like i said.. who is buying the plane tickets?



Then you dont really care about the girl or her family, you just use it as a excuse to hammer someone with your fist's?

Is that how a real man behaves?

Im out.


----------



## mr_yenz (Dec 18, 2006)

Poor girl... I hope she makes it to heaven.
That man... I hope he suffers. D<

-
I'm worried... I live in Australia!


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh i care... i care so much it fucking hurt to read that shit.... 

And hearing someone actually talk bad about that poor girl also hurt like hell...

So yes i would LOVE to put some of that hurt back on some of the sick people in these forums..

You guys just imagine if it was your family member... would you say the things your saying now hans?

i dont think you would.... i think you would be on my side.

It really hurts to see a poor 8 year old girl that is dead getting laughed at.. and yes.. it makes me furious.


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> It really hurts to see a poor 8 year old girl that is dead getting laughed at.. and yes.. it makes me furious.



And exactly who laughed at her *or* spoke badly about her aside from Hans? Did I? Did Jin-E?

Regardless, I just realised that this is old news. Only read the post now, and I saw this on the news quite a few months ago. 

The guy was arrested quite some time ago, but seeing as we don't use capital punishment here in Australia...


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

You just gotta think as though that little girl is your family.. and you will see the big picture.. 

Like i said.. my words may not mean much.. but regardless of on forums or in person.. i will fight like a freakin banshee in deffence of her.

And the people that are expressing sympathies for this obviously know im not talking to them.. because they are good people. that includes yourself know that you cleared up you first statement mortalis

And i also know life is not an anime. but who made the rule that you belive life is naruto if you are just standing up for what you belive?

I belive in what i belive.. and i do take important life lessons from anime.. but i dont think im some hero from anime or nothing..


----------



## Red (Dec 18, 2006)

this is getting out of hand
@hans I wish as fate would have it somebody would sodomize your child repeatedly while you watch.Then slit her throat.Then my nazi friend,you would understand.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeez, who brought this horrible article back from the dead.


----------



## kanda (Dec 18, 2006)

Meh Im not suprised at this Therse to many problems like this in the world to begin with.

sad yet true.


----------



## Rock_Leeroy (Dec 18, 2006)

May Justice be Done or the Heaven's Fall.


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 18, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Anyone who is an asshole enough to not feel sorry for this poor little girl needs to fucking die.. its a kid.. an innocent kid.. sure i dont give a shit about adults.. but when kids get hurt i get pissed..
> 
> Yes this world is sick when people say they feel no sympathy for a situation like this..
> 
> ...



please, leave your name next time you neg rep me. If this is not you, i apologize. And to your response, you are way too idealistic. If you care about a little girl this much, they i ask you, do you know all the wars and genocides around the world that are happening right now. They make this crime seem like slap on the face. Thousands of people are being slaughtered and raped right now. However, i doubt you would care of would even try to find out. So, stop being a hypocrite and be quiet. Also, your response shows no thought. There was no consideration of the criminal's conditions. Maybe the criminal was forced to do this at the threat of the lives of his family. So its the little girl or his family. What would he choose or what should you choose. Obviously, you would not know this or even consider this because they article never said so. Basically, i ask you to broaden your mind before your boorish reactions take over. And any questions email me at my name at gmail.com
btw, "I don't give a shit", and most of you probably don't because if i did, then i would have gone crazy a long time ago.
oh yeah, a man with honor by no judgment is no man at all. tsk tsk


----------



## olaf (Dec 18, 2006)

sad. nothing new. move on.


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 18, 2006)

vegitabo said:


> please, leave your name next time you neg rep me. If this is not you, i apologize. And to your response, you are way too idealistic. If you care about a little girl this much, they i ask you, do you know all the wars and genocides around the world that are happening right now. They make this crime seem like slap on the face. Thousands of people are being slaughtered and raped right now. However, i doubt you would care of would even try to find out. So, stop being a hypocrite and be quiet. Also, your response shows no thought. There was no consideration of the criminal's conditions. Maybe the criminal was forced to do this at the threat of the lives of his family. So its the little girl or his family. What would he choose or what should you choose. Obviously, you would not know this or even consider this because they article never said so. Basically, i ask you to broaden your mind before your boorish reactions take over. And any questions email me at my name at gmail.com
> btw, "I don't give a shit", and most of you probably don't because if i did, then i would have gone crazy a long time ago.
> oh yeah, a man with honor by no judgment is no man at all. tsk tsk



I dont neg rep people. 

dont ever call me out again. and dont ever make up extreme situations to try to defend the criminal that did this.

Dont you ever call me a hipocrit you peice of shit. My brother is over fighting those murderers and rapists right now. along with 3 of the best friends i will ever have.

I know all to much about those things going on. and i fly my american flag with pride.. people like you who say they dont care or are not supprised should take your flags down.. and move to canada.

Get the fuck out of my country you coward.


----------



## Altron (Dec 18, 2006)

Neji Kun said:


> You're right..it's their actions, not by their label that make them evil. But still, he committed a VERY serious crime, and he should be punished by getting raped and almost being killed to know what it's like to be raped by some old man and you're a helpless little child who doesn't even UNDERSTAND the word "rape"



the guy who commited that terrible crime should get life in prison without parole in san quentin or another prison. my cousin works as a prison guard and even among prisoners there is a code of honor. that guy will get stabbed, raped, beaten, tortured, humiliated by the other inmates where they to ship his as to prison. Either that or give him the death penalty. those types of people need to be shot. I say fuck lethal injection, bring back the firing squads. pump some bullets into them.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Dec 18, 2006)

Lol.. I don't care either. It's unfortunate, but life sucks. If I was around and saw that guy trying to do stuff like that (or anyone trying to do stuff to someone else which is obviously wrong) I would beat the shit outta them. I'd prolly unleash so much pent up hatred that they would never walk again. But since it's something I can't change, something which doesn't effect me, I don't care either. I've got enough troubles in life and I can't go around caring about everyone as I can't even help them anyways and I'm damn sure they don't care about me. You can sorta feel sorry for someone and still, for the most part, not care. It's unfortunate, it can't be changed, but whatever. People don't really care about each other in this day and age anyways.. most care about themselves and themselves living through their children. Furthermore, I doubt anyone even really cares about the species.. whatever.. I don't care anyways, not anymore.



Katon001 said:


> the guy who commited that terrible crime should get life in prison without parole in san quentin or another prison. my cousin works as a prison guard and even among prisoners there is a code of honor. that guy will get stabbed, raped, beaten, tortured, humiliated by the other inmates where they to ship his as to prison. Either that or give him the death penalty. those types of people need to be shot. I say fuck lethal injection, bring back the firing squads. pump some bullets into them.



life in prison? bah.. a few years yes, then moved to a torture facility where he can be given the Griffith Torture (Berserk ftw) and then he'll be begging for death. That torture can last for years and years and then finally let him just slowly die away. Slowly die away and forgotten by history. The torture being remembered as a punishment so that others who wouldbe rapers or murderers or both would be detoured from such actions, and if not, then they don't need to be a part of the human society or species anyways.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 19, 2006)

poor girl, i'm scared to go to the bathroom if u was a girl, man i hope that guy gets raped in jail


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 19, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> I dont neg rep people.
> 
> dont ever call me out again. and dont ever make up extreme situations to try to defend the criminal that did this.
> 
> ...



 
you really have no idea what you are talking about or what you are doing. Btw, if your brother is fighting in the Iraqi war, do you know what you or do your brother and friends know what you are truly fighting for. Absolutely nothing. Bush screwed up bad and is just trying to make himself look good.
And to question you, what thing are going on. Please elaborate more. Just saying you know doesn't count.
btw, if you say your brother and friends are fight those rapists and murders, then are they any better. They are just still killers themselves. Obviously, you will not understand because of your one way American mind. Your pathetically small frame of reference. And the irony of your last sentence. Your country... you have killed millions to make this "Your country". What can you say about that?

And if you didn't neg rep me, then that's fine. I just picked on you because your post sounded so similar to the message someone gave me with the neg rep but didn't have the courage to leave their name.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 19, 2006)

theamazingfish said:


> Dont you ever call me a hipocrit you peice of shit. My brother is over fighting those murderers and rapists right now. along with 3 of the best friends i will ever have.
> 
> I know all to much about those things going on. and i fly my american flag with pride.. people like you who say they dont care or are not supprised should take your flags down.. and move to canada.
> 
> Get the fuck out of my country you coward.


that was hilarious, now I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Gooba (Dec 19, 2006)

This thread got out of hand.


----------

